# Maximum shed rafter length span



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Depends on pitch of roof and roof/snow load.

Make sure you have air flow above your insulation in the roof. Has to come in the bottom and go out the top.


----------



## wwsteel7 (Apr 14, 2009)

the pitch is 3-12, and the roof load should be 40 psf


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is a simplified span table. http://www.wclib.org/pdfs/SimpSpanTbls.pdf
I would go with no less then #2 fir, prefer #1 fir. Watch out for knots that might cause a weak point.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I would think you could span that far with 2x10 but you should see what local codes call for.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Try THIS link.

Andy.


----------

